

Suggestion: Nominate For Color - tsally

I personally think the grey text is a good thing in the vast majority of cases.  It discourages people from writing lengthy posts.   However, why not allow people to nominate comments and submissions with text for color?  With enough color votes, the text could be changed to a more readable shade.  Make the threshold high enough so only the extremely high quality posts (like dfranke's recent arc hack) get colorized.  I think it would be a great way both to honor excellent postings, as well as making the most popular posts on this site more readable.
======
russell
I disagree with democratic color selection. I have older eyes and have trouble
with low contrast between text and the background. Gray text is hard to read
and gray on black is impossible, like what you find on Japanese electronics.
The gray on gray in this article's introduction is about at the limit of easy
readability for me.

I have no problem with viewer choice, so long as the default is high contrast.

